# Boom dosing, with IPAM/GHRP-2



## birket (Mar 18, 2012)

What should i expect from 2 boom doses of 1mg IPAM twice a week as far as fat loss? and muscle fullness?.
Figure id give the boom dosing a try before fulling committing to HGH.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not familiar with "Boom" dosing.  What doses will you be administering?  and are you going to use mod grf with the ghrp's?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not familiar with "Boom" dosing.  What doses will you be administering?  and are you going to use mod grf with the ghrp's?  

One note to add right now.. higher doses are going to be geared more towards muscle gains.  Long prolonged use of moderate doses are going to be more effective for fat loss.  Also, fasted cardio with an early morning injection, has yielded great results for multiple users.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm not familiar with "Boom" dosing.  What doses will you be administering?  and are you going to use mod grf with the ghrp's?
> 
> One note to add right now.. higher doses are going to be geared more towards muscle gains.  Long prolonged use of moderate doses are going to be more effective for fat loss.  Also, fasted cardio with an early morning injection, has yielded great results for multiple users.



Solid advice there.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

I never heard of that.The saturation doses are 100 mcgs 3x a day so any more is like over filling a glass of water.It wont get used.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I never heard of that.The saturation doses are 100 mcgs 3x a day so any more is like over filling a glass of water.It wont get used.



Incorrect.. there are studies showing doses over 100mcg's are not wasted, they simply have diminished returns.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Incorrect.. there are studies showing doses over 100mcg's are not wasted, they simply have diminished returns.



Pitt knows his stuff!    Yes, you can use more, but it doesn't mean that it's all getting used.  The 100mcg dosing is where the cut off begins, the more you go above this, the less will be used in the end regarding amount to release...


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ill tell you that I went up to 300 mcgs 3x day and it did nothing more me.If you like the returns then go for it.Why go higher then the saturation dose.


----------

